# Greeting All



## BruceCalkins (Apr 15, 2005)

I am Very Happy to be listed among these great artist. Sensei Koch, Sensei Hutch are personal friends in the arts. I hope I can add some extra insite to the site but it will will be hard with all of the wisdom already in here.
Shodai Soke Bruce Calkins
The Golden Dragon Dojo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to MT.
:wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 15, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Can you tell us about the art you teach and how you became a Soke?


 Ah, yes, I am very curious too.  What are your arts' tenets and strengths?

 I'm glad to have you with us too.  Welcome!  :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, Mr. Calkins.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## MJS (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!  :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## still learning (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and please share your thoughts with us.........Aloha


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Mr. Calkins.  Insight can come from all of us.  We are stronger from the number of our members.  Each adds to the whole with our various input.  Enjoy posting!  TW


----------



## BruceCalkins (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank You Josh: It is a honor to meet a Martial Artist with respect. I offer you all of mine.

A Friend in the Arts
Soke Calkins


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## valacruz (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome, I am honored to know of you.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome....and enjoy


----------



## lulflo (May 3, 2005)

Welcome Sir.

  Farang - Larry


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 4, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, I am very curious too. What are your arts' tenets and strengths?
> 
> I'm glad to have you with us too. Welcome! :wavey:
> 
> - Ceicei


WOW this would be a hard question to keep short but I'll try. :asian: 
In Fusho-Satori-Ryu like many mixed Martial Arts styles I tryed to build a stong street smart defensive art. I make my students examine people and their fighting style. Because we have blended so much into it and keep adding we look ar the strenghts of other arts of fighting even street brawling and then we find ways to deal with them. I'm not saying that our art will beat any other art.. No I just try to make them aware of the styles and how to keep even and safe. Like if you work with a Thai fighter. I tell them to Keep your guard split because they work the whold body and not to let them get inside. Thai fighters strongest weaponds are the elbows, Knees and short fast low kicks. (Althought I know they do have much more.) But then like Jui Jitsu guys. We have a JJ Black Belt on our staff and he is a fine fighter, but if you watch him and he starts to shoot for the legs bring up a knee and drop a double hammer strike to the back of his head, or if he gets you in a leg or arm bar.. (If its Submission) Strike the groin, eyes or neck. What ever is in reach. We have added JJ to our art but we train them to snap the leg or arm ASAP and get to your feet. If you stay on the ground his buddys will kick your head in..
So we disect and teach for major defense and study movement. I'm sure you have heard this from a thousand other arts but we are all Martial Artist and many things are the same. 
Lastly like few schools out there today we are 100% positive. My instrucing staff and myself do not give negitive attitude in class. I have a different school in my neighborhood and we had a kid come from their school telling us horror stories about being told that "He Kicked Like A Girl" "Drop and give me 50 because your Uniform was wrinkled" "That Punch will never work you don't do it right.." and on and on. We take every situation and look for the positive. If a Student has a bad punch we find the good parts mention them and then try to fix the bad stuff with out the student knowing it. We call it our "Self Method"
Self Esteem
Self Confidance
Self Awareness
Self Discipline
then Self Defense.

I hope this was't to long.
Thank you for asking


----------



## The Kai (May 4, 2005)

Actually spliting your guard (I assume dropping one hand while keeping the other hand on a high gate) probably is not the best idea against a boxer or a thai fighter.  Unless of course, you tie tha hand position with a hell of a lot of bobbing and weaving.  The Thai leg kicks should make no difference what so ever on your hand position.  Trying the guard postion most commonly associated with Karate might allow one one shot before he gets in on you(which might just catch the forearms).  You need strong hand skills, cliching ability, coonditioning.


----------



## The Kai (May 4, 2005)

Actually Ithink people confuse the techniques of Muay Thai with the methods of Muay Thai.  I have met several people that add low kicks or elbows into thier routine and they think that they are now doing Muay Thai.  Makes about as much sense as saying look I can kick I am TKD or lookie at this reverse punch I'm doing Karate>  These sre the techniques


The methods of Muay Thai are how you apply, condition for, and train your tools.  Muay Thai, first you have to be in shape, second you have to be ready to take a shot, then train for forward pressure.  In actuallity a Thai Fighters best weapons is that Rear leg RoundHouse, they get very used to delivering it with high impact.  While the knees, elbows are formidable it is the clinchs that set up these techniques


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 6, 2005)

Nice to have you aboard..


----------

